# Setup for Onkyo AVR and Epson projector



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

I have an Onkyo TX NR5009 AVR and an Epson 6010 projector. If anyone has like equipment, could you please share how you setup the video in the Onkyo and the projector? I watch mostly tv through a Verizon Fios DVR and movies through an Oppo 93. Thanks.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't have either, but I do have an Onkyo 809 with the Panny AE7000 as well as the Oppo 93 and a DVR.

I have the HDMI output from the 809 going to the projector. The DVR is connected to the AVR via HDMI to take advantage of the 809s video processing.

As the Oppo uses the same video processor as the 809, I tried both hooking the Oppo to the AVR and directly to the projector. There was no noticeable difference so I have it hooked to the AVR and set to pass through the signal.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> I don't have either, but I do have an Onkyo 809 with the Panny AE7000 as well as the Oppo 93 and a DVR.
> 
> I have the HDMI output from the 809 going to the projector. The DVR is connected to the AVR via HDMI to take advantage of the 809s video processing.
> 
> ...


My question is what video settings to use. Do I select passthrough, 1080i, or 1080p on the AVR. Do I just pass the signal through the AVR and let the PJ process the video?


----------

